
BVLC/caffe: Caffe: a fast open framework for deep learning - axiomdata316
https://github.com/BVLC/caffe
======
coolspot
In contrast to TensorFlow which only works on CUDA hardware, Caffe supports
OpenCL hardware, including AMD GPUs.

